# Longrange Alaska solo hunt.



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I've been planning an ambush on some deer that frequent a beach in the back of a long bay. Sitkas aren't generally spooky but these guys take off long before I can get into range. I can legally shoot from my boat so I thought about anchoring a couple hundred yards out and wait them out. But, much to the disdain of longrange haters, I chose a spot where I would have a 803 yard shot at one trail and 826 yard shot at another. I was there a few weeks ago and checked my drops so I know 57 clicks will have me shooting right on. No wind today made me happy.

My first glimpse of the sun I've seen in a month on my boat as I head out of our bay and into the ocean. It was a frosty 31 degree this morning.









As far as I can tell from Google Earth it's 40 miles by boat. I tried to make it last week but the swells were so bad I chickened out and came home. It was hard picking the right wave to turn around on without going sideways into the next wave. Today I kept in pinned the whole way. I saw some seals, about 20 porpoises, 6 humpback whales, a couple flocks of tufted puffins and a zillion otters.

When I got to the bay I had to crash through the ice. I'm sure every deer heard me coming!









I eased into my spot and indian-anchored my boat. No sooner had I set up when I glassed three deer coming down the trail to the beach. One of them stopped facing me. I squeezed my back bag slightly and started tension on my trigger. I recovered from the recoil just in time to see him fold in the trail.

I know he's a small buck but he'll be tasty. Honestly, I didn't know he was a buck when I shot. A deer at 826 yards? I'll take it.









When I got back Lisa asked me what I got and I told her a spike. She said "was it that goofy spike we saw last month?" Yup, it was.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I was going to say that one antler looks like a finger sticking up. 

But a buck is a buck and he should be real good eating.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go! Nice story. 

What gun longbow?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I was lucky to see a buck with horns today. The straight horn fell off when I dragged him to a flat spot. Maybe I'll make a keychain out of it.:mrgreen:


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks longbow now I dont feel so bad about shooting my spike this year! But mine would be considered a trophy spike compared to that ;-)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

A .338 Edge. I take a 300 RUM, neck it out to .338, fireform it to straighten out the taper and blown the shoulder forward. It has about 4% more case capacity than a .338 Lapua. It shoots a 300 grain Berger at 2925fps. At 800 yards it should still have about 2100lbs of energy left. Almost as much as a 30-06 at the muzzle [I think].


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Brendo, I just scored him and he came out at 20 4/8ths. That HAS to make you feel better.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Brendo, I just scored him and he came out at 20 4/8ths. That HAS to make you feel better.


You sure? I'm thinking 19 7/8.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

haha! mine scores at least 25! although yours might be cooler since you long range thunderdicked him! PS I told my wife its your fault that word is part of my normal vocabulary now


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome shot and quite the adventure my friend. I sure would like to hang out with you someday. Imagine the epic thunderdicking we could undertake?-------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> A .338 Edge. I take a 300 RUM, neck it out to .338, fireform it to straighten out the taper and blown the shoulder forward. It has about 4% more case capacity than a .338 Lapua. It shoots a 300 grain Berger at 2925fps. At 800 yards it should still have about 2100lbs of energy left. Almost as much as a 30-06 at the muzzle [I think].


If you say so. Long range shooting is kinda complicated. Uh....don't they sell meat in the grocery stores up there where you live?

Well anyway, I hope your blown shoulder heals quickly.

top of the page
.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

First of all, congrats on "top of the page." Secondly, meat's kinda spendy up here. Thirdly, [is that a word?] I have a four-port Defensive Edge muzzle brake that tames my recoil to about a .308. It's a pleasure to shoot.

P.S. I think you cheated on your "top of the page", you being a moderator and all.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

That's amazing. I could see it from prone with a bipod and rear bag, on solid ground... but from a boat? Don't boats move around a little much for that kind of action?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Cooky said:


> That's amazing. I could see it from prone with a bipod and rear bag, on solid ground... but from a boat? Don't boats move around a little much for that kind of action?


It's a nice quiet bay sheltered from the ocean waves. I'm sure I could have pulled it off from the boat but I opted for a solid rest from the beach. I've tried shooting a fox from the boat but it didn't work out well.

Shooting from a boat (or a helicopter) is a tricky thing. You need to learn how to "float" your crosshairs.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

The boat thing can work quite well, although 800+ yards would be a bit much. My daughter shot her first buck last year from 338 yards from a moving boat on the snake river. We hunt where there are some real steep cliffs. It took her two shots to connect. Thing was I only let her shoot because I did not think she would hit it. Dang kid is a good shot. Luckily big brother was in camp when we got there and volunteered to come back with me and climb up and get his sisters deer. Whew! I wazs not liking the thought of this old man climbing up there.:mrgreen:


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Impressive shooting! Looks like a tasty buck!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome Trackerputnam. You're a good Dad for getting your girl out hunting. Good looking young lady with a nice buck.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

She's telling me we need to go to Alaska. She would like to get a bear. May have to try the POW hunt again. My only trip up there. We had our chances and learned a lot. Have no doubt we would get a bear next time.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

If she wants to hunt bears on POW I can sure help with the planning. I've been there many times and my son use to guide bears and fishing there.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

WShen we deciede to go again I will be in contact. This next year is Wyoming for Antelope and Utah for doe deer. At least if the draw goes as planned. Then the real fly in the onitment will be if she or I draw moose or sheep here in WSashington. Points wise I am over the average by a bunch for both moose and sheep. She is at average for moose. Could be a busy year.


----------

